# Leash?



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I use a leather leash. I love the leather leash I have for Ivy. 
If it gets dirty/muddy I just wipe it off. I use it all year round in all weather- snow, rain, sleet, hail, sun etc...


----------



## eak0429 (Dec 2, 2007)

I have a nylon right now. At some point I'd like to get a leather, as it does get dirty and you can't just wipe it off.


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

I have all types but for letting them go potty we use no leash, but for taking to a vet I have a 2 handle nylon leash very strong, dog shows I have a soft leather leash and my husband uses a 35 ft retractable which we have had for 6 years now


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

ive had the same leather leash for 12 years and its fine but i will never use a leather collar again. my pup managed to get it off and ate it minus the buckle and id tags.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

did horses for years - won't own nylon equipment for horses or for dogs...nylon burns the hands, will not break if under stress ( have known of horses to break necks and die!)

Leather for all leads, beeta for long lines

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

All of the above. I have nylons leashes (4 & 6 footers), leather leashes, rope leads (the all-in-one type), a chain leash (used it to fix a leash-chewing foster I had) and they go neekid alot!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

What I love of leather leashes is that any other material, the longer you use it, the worst it looks and feels. With leather, the longer you use them they become softer and as if made for you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use a nylon leash. i lso have a nice hand made leather leash. my dog is rarely on the leash.


----------



## Wolfie (Jan 20, 2006)

I use a leather leash. It's made locally by a guy that makes reins/bridles and such for horses. They come already soft, no need to work the stiffness out, which I love.

I also have a Flexi, but that is only used for outside bathroom breaks. No fenced yard.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i voted leather before i saw the option for no leash. 80% of the time we lead an "open the door and run to the truck" & "out of the truck into the park" type of life... however in public places and/or parking areas i use leashes. both leather, both about 8yrs old - oh no wait, tilden ATE that other brown leash last year...







so one is just a year old and not even close to being broken in which is annoying on my hands.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been using the same 15 year old leather leash I bought for Dakota's first obedience class. I use it for all outings in public. I also have a flexi-leash from Dakota, but Phoenix isn't a big fan of it, so we rarely use it. BF gave Phoenix a great nylon glow in the dark leash for our nighttime/winter walks last Christmas.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We use leather for the most part. But I do have a short braided rope traffic leash and a rope slip lead.
Walks are normally free unless we are near populated areas, not very often.


----------



## WinitheGSD (Sep 21, 2008)

we had a leather leash. it was wonderful but it broke. weird. we use nylon and rope. also use a slip-but rarely.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

I have only nylon leashes, but im thinking about getting some nice leather ones.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

leather leash, leather collar

gotta love the leather!


----------



## twogsdoh (Nov 2, 2008)

I use a cotton web leash right now. I am saving to get a leather one.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Leather individual leashes and leather coupler leash.


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2leather leash, leather collar
> 
> gotta love the leather!


o i thought i would mention that i've got a leather muzzle too, yup we love the leather. i dont think i will ever use nylon again.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

For walks in parks and around home we use 26' retractable with a harness, if walking in crowded areas or going to store we use a 6' nylon leash around my waste.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Leather.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

I usually use a 6 foot leather leash unless I am on a hiking trail where I use a 5 meter x 1inch tracking line to give her more room to roam if need be.

Glenn


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

Have leashes of all kinds but my fav is my 6 ft leather leash. Also have some that a bridle maker makes for us in neoprene they look and feel like leather and are snag free for trailing leashes but don't need the upkeep of leather. Since they been used in salt water ect when we are working a search and we are usually to exhausted to clean them when we get home a leather leash would have rotted long ago, but these hold up fine.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I voted Leather. But I use Nylon for baby puppies (much more chew resistant.), and Leather once they are a bit older. (Or a Flexi for a youngster that isn't yet 100% with their recall.)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Yes I agree Tracy 
When they are younger Nylon but as they develop into 110lbs of muscle leather all the way


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I have so many different types of leashes that I just grab whatever is close by and go with it. When out for a walk the only reason I use a leash is to make sure I am not going against the leash law in certain parts of the county or city. It also does provide a certain bond between you and your dog in public places but unless your dog is very young and still chews it's leash or totally untrained to walk by your side, you should be able to use a paper leash. I am a fan of leather products in general.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

If I'm walking, I usually use nylon or cotton. Anything but chain, those things are awful (painful it you grab it or if the dog accidentally runs into it.) 
When training I use a thin leather leash under 1/2 wide.


----------

